# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  co wspomaga odchudzanie?

## gooa

Od paru m-cy próbuję schudnąć, ćwicżę ale mam problem z podjadaniem wieczorami i w nocy  :Frown:  jak przestać się opychać słodyczami?

----------


## medynar

Przestać je kupować.

----------


## ingas

zamiast słodyczy jedz owoce :Smile:

----------


## roksawoj

Czy nasiona chia pomagają w odchudzaniu czy to tylko pic na wodę?

----------


## nemrei

Najlepiej zastąpić słodycze czymś innym. Może jakieś orzeczy lub owoce?  :Smile:

----------


## Detramax

Przede wszystkim należy jeść regularnie, wszystkie posiłki, w ciągu dnia, począwszy od śniadania. Niestety wiele osób pierwszy posiłek je w porze obiadowej, a wtedy wieczorem nadal mamy apetyt. Późna kolacja nie powinna przekraczać 300 kcal, niestety pozostałe kalorie zostaną zmagazynowane, gdyż w tym czasie spada metabolizm.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na bank dieta i cwiczenia. ;D Ja mam diete 1800kalorii i cwiczę 3 razy dziennie na basenie oraz dostalam w prezencie na 30te urodziny orbitrek na którym też minimum 3 razy w tyg cwicze chociaż te 30 minut  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

o tak przyznaję. Też kupiłam orbitrek w fajnej cenie na electro.pl i bardzo pomógł mi przy odchudzaniu  :Wink:  Bardzo go sobie chwalę

----------


## iwona8989

Ogólnie suplementy diety pomagają, ale tylko jak są odpowiednio dobrane i z naturalnych składników. Takie ma hepatica, ja zamawiam i są super  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety bez diety, ruchu i suplementów nie da się osiagnąć oczekiwanego efektu. Ja stosuję diete 5 posiłków dziennie gdzie w skład wchodzi białko, węglowodany złożone, białko i witaminy w postaci warzyw i owoców. Regularnie cwiczę co najmniej 30 min dziennie do tego kupiłam sobie suplement diety Be Slim zielona kawa - kilogramy idą w dół jak szalone.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

3 miesiące stosuje suplement 2 be slim oraz dietę dukana, zrzuciłam już ponad 12kg, także dobra dieta i suplement potrafi zdziałać cuda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A po jakim czasie zaczął działać Twój system odchudzania? Chodzi o pierwsze efekty.  :Smile:

----------


## Torri85

Ja długo nie mogłam schudnąć waga skalała jak szalona. Chodziła  na na basen ale efekty były marne. Niegdy nie jadłam dużo a jednak tyłam. Poczytałam trochę o diecie garstkowej zbilansowanej czyli 5 posiłków dziennie.Zaczełam tak jeść szykowałam sobie jedzonko w pojemniki. Kupiłam sobie suplement Be Slim zielona kawa + basen i kilogramy zaczeły spadać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zbilansowana dieta to podstawa. najlepiej dietę skonsultować z dietetykiem. ja przed odchudzaniem miałam robione różne badania (hormony, próby wątrobowe, krzywa cukrowa...). Została mi dobrana odpowiednia dieta 1500 kcl. Przez 5 miesięcy byłam pod opieka dietetyka. Schudłam 15 kg. Bez wyrzeczeń , głodu. jedyne co to miałam dorzucone troche ćwiczeń. stosowałam tez Be Slim 3. Teraz jestem na diecie stabilizującej moja wagę. Dzieki temu nie będzie efektu jo-jo.

----------


## Mola3

Od niedawna jestem na diecie. Mimo sporej ilości błonnika i owoców dopadły mnie zaparcia. Czy to normalne ze w czasie odchudzania sa zaparcia? jakaś rada co z tym zrobić?  Co można zastosować ?

----------


## zefirek

> Od niedawna jestem na diecie. Mimo sporej ilości błonnika i owoców dopadły mnie zaparcia. Czy to normalne ze w czasie odchudzania sa zaparcia? jakaś rada co z tym zrobić?  Co można zastosować ?


Jeśli jesz dużo błonnika to również powinnaś dużo pić. Błonnik bez wody staje się jak czop w naszym układzie pokarmowym, co może być powodem zaparć. 


Ja uważam, że najlepszą dietą jest zdrowy zbilansowany sposób odżywiania oraz zmiana nawyków żywieniowych. To musi być zmiana stylu życia. Oczywiście ważnym elementem jest również aktywność fizyczna, form jest tak wiele, że każdy może znaleźć coś dla siebie i co najważniejsze o każdej porze roku.

----------


## zefirek

> Od niedawna jestem na diecie. Mimo sporej ilości błonnika i owoców dopadły mnie zaparcia. Czy to normalne ze w czasie odchudzania sa zaparcia? jakaś rada co z tym zrobić?  Co można zastosować ?


Jeśli jesz dużo błonnika to również powinnaś dużo pić. Błonnik bez wody staje się jak czop w naszym układzie pokarmowym, co może być powodem zaparć. 


Ja uważam, że najlepszą dietą jest zdrowy zbilansowany sposób odżywiania oraz zmiana nawyków żywieniowych. To musi być zmiana stylu życia. Oczywiście ważnym elementem jest również aktywność fizyczna, form jest tak wiele, że każdy może znaleźć coś dla siebie i co najważniejsze o każdej porze roku.

----------


## Mola3

Też tak myślę że to może być mała ilość wody którą wypijam. Zwiększyłam ilość wody, jem więcej owoców i czekam na efekty  :Smile:   W aptece doradzono mi doraźne stosowanie czopków  eva/qu. Zadziałały po 15 minutach.

----------


## endon

mola serio tak ci doradzono? możesz się łatwo od tego uzależnić. Wiem że to śmiesznie brzmi, ale to szybka droga do bulimii.. może lepiej udaj się do lekarza niech ci doradzi co zrobić. ja od siebie moge ci polecić odpowednią dietę, sporą dawkę ruchu oraz jakieś suplementy np immuno colostrum. Podniesie ci odporność i wytrzymałość podczas treningów, bo wiadomo że na poczatku treningi są mega męczące  :Smile:  jak już złapiesz formę to zobaczysz jak waga zacznie szybko spadać. Powodzenia!

----------


## ingas

ja na Twoim miejscu poszłabym do dietetyka, dobierze najlepszą dietę dla Ciebie :Smile:

----------


## Ilsa89

Fakt to byłaby najlepsza opcja. Nie mniej jednak poza dietą oczywiście, należałoby zadbać o aktywność fizyczną. Idealnie byłoby połączyć siłownię w bieganiem. Przy czym oczywiście musimy pamiętać o odpowiednio dobranej diecie, oraz stosowaniu dość długich przerw, aby nasz organizm się zregenerował. Pomoże w tym na pewno immuno colostrum. Zawiera on bowiem wiele cennych składników, w tym białka, łatwo przyswajalne aminokwasy oraz witaminy i minerały, przez co nie tylko zwiększa wydolność organizmu i przyspiesza jego regenerację, ale też wpływa na motywację nawet przy długotrwałym treningu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgadzam się z powyższymi opiniami. Trochę ruchu + odpowiednia dieta są najważniejsze. Słodycze najlepiej odstawić albo przynajmniej ograniczyć i spróbować je zastąpić owocami i warzywami  :Smile: .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co do dietetyka, to na stronie favore.pl widziałam sporo ogłoszeń, może akurat kogoś znajdziesz!  :Smile:

----------


## Szpital Pulsmed

U osób, u których różne diety lub środki farmakologiczne nie przynoszą efektów, stosować można balon żołądkowy. To metoda leczenia otyłości, która nie wymaga zabiegu operacyjnego, ani drastycznych terapii lekami. Dzięki redukcji objętości żołądka, zmniejsza się łaknienie i wzbudzone zostaje uczucie sytości.

----------


## Kepnerka

Metabolizm mozna przyspieszyc uzywajac ostrych przypraw  :Smile:  u mnie działa chilii i do tego imbir

----------


## Algodine

Polecam suplementy, które zawierają wyciąg z brązowych alg. Są bogate w polifenole, które hamują działanie enzymów trawiennych tj. lipazy i alfa-amylazy. Dzięki temu tłuszcze i cukry wchłaniane są w mniejszym stopniu, a liczba przyjmowanych kalorii spada. Natomiast zawarty w nich jod, składnik hormonów tarczycy, stymuluje termogenezę, a co za tym idzie spalanie tkanki tłuszczowej.

----------


## malinka87

Dieta musi iśc w parze z ćwiczeniami, bo jedno bez drugiego nie ma większego sensu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odchudzanie wspomaga regularne odżywianie, ograniczyć słodycze, jedzenie smażone no ale najważniejsza jest aktywność chociaż spacery. Dodatkowo polecam witaminy warto się nimi wspomagać, np: witamina D dodaje nam energii i siły jest naszym wewnętrznym słoneczkiem ja postawilam na vita d express i do wakacji mam nadzieje ,że kilka kilogramów zleci  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jarok

Czy jedzenie melonów jest dobre w diecie przy odchudzaniu? czytałem dziś na adamed expert, że melony mają dobry wpływ na odchudzanie, jestem na diecie i zastanawiam się czy nie wzbogacić jej właśnie o melona. Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## zuzanka1

Wszystko się zgadza. Pomoc dietetyka, dieta i ćwiczenia! I waga leci w dół. Ja polecam picie dużo wody.

----------


## malazsasiedztwa

Dziewczyny, ja już nie wiem, co robić. Siłownia? Koleżanka zaczęła chodzić, ale to chyba nie dla mnie.

----------


## zuzanka1

malazsasiedztwa nie załamuj się. Dasz radę grunt to dobra motywacja i silna wola.

----------


## malazsasiedztwa

@zuzanka1 z motywacją bywa różnie. Muszę chyba wzbogacić moją dietę. Ta już mi się znudziła.

----------


## zuzanka1

Każdy ma gorsze chwile, ale chcesz się poddać? Stracić wszystko, co zyskałaś do tej pory?

----------


## malazsasiedztwa

Niee, nie poddam się, chyba.  :Big Grin:  @zuzanka1 polecasz konkretną dietę?

----------


## zuzanka1

Ja jestem zdania, że dieta jest sprawą osobistą i radzę wizytę u dietetyka. Wtedy masz pewność, że jesz tak, jak powinnaś.  :Smile:  Ale skoro mam coś polecić, to na pewno sprawdzą ci się produkty firmy JUICE PLUS+. To ekstra dodatek do diety, smaczne i zdrowe przekąski.

----------


## malazsasiedztwa

Chyba w końcu wybiorę się do dietetyka. A co to za produkty? Próbowałaś na sobie? Średnio jestem przekonana do suplementów...

----------


## zuzanka1

Próbowałam, moi znajomi również. Są to produkty w 100% naturalne i zdrowe. Kapsułki, shake'i a nawet żelki. Znajdziesz coś dla siebie polecam. Więcej przeczytasz na ich stronie. Wpisz w Google: zamów Juice Plus od przedstawiciela regionalnego. Znajdziesz tam więcej informacji.

Jakby co to pytaj konsultantów.  :Smile:

----------


## zuzanka1

Próbowałam, moi znajomi również. Są to produkty w 100% naturalne i zdrowe. Kapsułki, shake'i a nawet żelki. Znajdziesz coś dla siebie polecam. Więcej przeczytasz na ich stronie. Wpisz w Google: zamów Juice Plus od przedstawiciela regionalnego. Znajdziesz tam więcej informacji.

Jakby co to pytaj konsultantów.  :Smile:

----------


## malazsasiedztwa

Dzięki za rady, zerknę na te produkty. Także dziewczyny! Działamy i motywujemy się wzajemnie!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zocha2

Zastąp słodycze ulubionym owocem, warzywem albo jogurtem z musli. Zjesz coś pysznego i pożywnego czyli przyjemne z pożytecznym  :Smile:  Poza tym ćwiczenia i spalanie kalorii, na adamed expert pisali że najlepiej spala się kalorie podczas seksu  :Big Grin:  dla mnie bomba!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak jak to napisała jedna znana osobistość  " aby schudnąć trzeba jeść"... Ja się o tym przekonałam po drakońskich głodówkach po których tyłam jeszcze bardziej. Moja koleżanka namówiła mnie na dietę pudełkową z dietboxa. Na początku byłam przerażona, że za dużo, że przytyję od takiej ilości jedzenia. Moja koleżanka uspokoiła mnie i powiedziała, że będzie dobrze i żebym spokojnie jadła o wyznaczonych godzinach. Do kompletu zapisałyśmy sie na basen. Już w pierwszym tygodniu schudłam dwa kilo.

----------


## aga_a

> Od paru m-cy próbuję schudnąć, ćwicżę ale mam problem z podjadaniem wieczorami i w nocy  jak przestać się opychać słodyczami?


Silna wola. 
Jedz regularnie, wtedy organizm przestanie domagać się jedzenia. 5 posiłków, ale o zmniejszonych porcjach. 
Zamiast słodyczy - orzechy, owoce, miód. Możesz spróbować suplementu na ograniczenie apetytu. Jednak dieta i silna wola są najważniejsze, nic innego nie pomoże Ci przezwyciężyć ochoty na podjadanie i słodycze. Wszystko w Twoich rękach :Smile:

----------


## Justynagod

Według mnie najlepszą metodą na odchudzanie jest poznanie swojego organizmu i jego indywidualnych zapotrzebowań. Do takiego spadku kilogramów w bezpieczny sposób trzeba podejść indywidualnie. Bo przecież nikt z nas nie ma takiego samego organizmu. Przy pomocy badania genetycznego, można schudnąć. Też mi się wydawało to absurdalne więc próbowałam sama. Stosowałam diety, które zawsze były obarczone jo-jo, no i suplementy, które są nieskuteczne a z motywacją do diety bywa różnie. Każdy suplement kosztował mnie dwa razy drożej niż cena na opakowaniu ponieważ skutki uboczne o których nie mówi się zupełnie nic mogą zrujnować zdrowie a jest ono bezcenne. Po długim długim czasie postanowiłam powrócić do tematu badania genetycznego. Trafiłam do specjalistów, którzy zalecili realizację takiego badania. Wynik był po 4 tygodniach. Zdefiniował moje nietolerancje pokarmowe i odstawiłam wszystkie produkty, które powodowały problemy z moją przemianą materii. Dzięki temu udało mi się schudnąć i wcale nie było to obarczone wyrzeczeniami . Sukces tkwi w poznaniu przyczyny tycia i jej wyeliminowanu a nie skupianiu się na objawie czyli dodatkowych kilogramach. Pani Dietetyk opracowała indywidualny plan żywieniowy na podstawie wyników badań. Na dodatek na postawie badania określone zostały predyspozycje sportowe więc trening również został skomponowany pod mój organizm. i waga wskazuje już -13kg. Mój sukces zawdzięczam Fundacji Medycyny Stylu Życia. Każda osoba, która się do nich zgłasza zostaje otoczona bardzo indywidualną opieką. Serio. Jestem żywym dowodem na to że są skuteczni. Polecam to absolutnie każdemu. Kontaktować się można pod numerem 22 307 90 61! Spróbujcie się chociaż zapoznać z formą tej pomocy bo to nic nie kosztuje .

----------


## startis

Dużo czystej wody, zielonej herbaty, ruchu i systematycznych posiłków.

----------


## Zuzkaaa

U mnie kluczem do sukcesu okazało się zdrowe odżywanie. Postawiłam na Wygodną Dietę i dzięki nim odchudzanie okazało się bardzo skuteczne a i ja nie chodzę głodna. Jem smaczne i zdrowo a co ważniejsze syto i regularnie.

----------


## LutowaPanna

ja udałam się do dietetyka, on ustalił mi skuteczną dietę odchudzającą do tego polecił dicopeg 10g który reguluje pracę jelit w naturalny spsób i wspomaga odchudzanie

----------


## Wika

Zdrowe odżywianie to zdecydowanie klucz do sukcesu :Wink:  Ja również zamawiam catering z WygodnejDiety- sama nie lubię gotować ale chcę jeść zdrowo i świeżo. Jedzonko jest bardzo smaczne i syte a ja w końcu jem regularnie co ułatwia zrzucanie kilogramów. Oczywiście ćwiczę też kilka razy w tygodniu i bardzo mi się podobają efekty!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bardzo ważne jest żeby dieta była dobrze dopasowana, ja pamiętam jak moja córka się odchudzała na własną rękę i niestety miała straszne niedobory żelaza, dobrze że lekarz przepisał jej suplement dicofer junior, bo w tedy odzyskała siły do życia  :Smile:

----------


## Alg-Borje

Polecam Algtabletter, który zawiera algi morskie. Hamują one działanie enzymów trawiennych, dzięki czemu tłuszcze i cukry wchłaniane są w mniejszym stopniu, a liczba przyjmowanych kalorii spada. Natomiast zawarty w nich jod, stymuluje termogenezę, a co za tym idzie spalanie tkanki tłuszczowej.

A. Zdrowie - ALG-BORJE POLSKA

----------


## guineua

błonnik jest znany ze swoich wlaściwości odchudzających, bo tez daje poczucie najedzenai i łatwiej wtedy trzymać dietę, sama przez parę miesięcy piłam colon slim jak się odchudzałam intensywnie, u mnie efekt był taki ze nie ciągnęło mnie do słodkiego, co było super sprawą bo od tego najbardziej się tyje

----------


## anressa

Błonnik nie wspomaga odchudzania, tylko zwiększa uczucie sytości. Jedynie zbilansowana dieta+sport zredukują tkankę tłuszczową.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja nigdy nie miałam zdrowia do tych wszystkich diet i komponowania składników na dania odchudzające. Dla takich ludzików jak ja dobrym rozwiązaniem jest catering dietetyczny z dietbox. Wybrałam opcję standardową i bardzo mi smakują dania od nich. Miałam okazję stosować już dietę pudełkową z innej firmy ale nie smakowało mi za bardzo.

----------


## Terriska

Z tego co czytałam na Adamed.Expert zanim sięgniemy po jakiegoś rodzaju suplementy i tzw. "chemię" wspomagającą odchudzanie warto spojrzeć w stronę warzyw i owoców które te odchudzanie wspomagają. U nich na stronie jest kilka artykułów poświęconych temu tematowi także jak Wam zależy to zachęcam do lektury  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem na diecie już od dwóch miesięcy i schudłam zdrowo 8 kilo. Moja dieta polega na tym, że jem 5 posiłków dziennie,które są zbilansowane ( 3 łyżki stołowe kaszy wszelkiego rodzaju, warzywa,chude mięsko - indyk,kurczak,ryby). Do diety włączyłam też ćwiczenia 3 razy w tygodniu z płytą dvd. Niestety jestem łasuchem i czasem zdarza mi się sięgać po jakiegoś słodyczy....ale zawsze po takim "incydencie" miałam wyrzuty sumienia. Postanowiłam poszerzyć swój zapas  zdrowej żywności o  zdrowe przekąski ze strony alenergy z której zamawiam białko do koktajli po treningu i  zamówiłam kilka zdrowych batonów orzechowych. Teraz mam pod ręką zdrowe łakocie dla łasucha  :Smile:

----------


## balbinkaa

dużo wody oraz warzyw i owoców w diecie, a do tego oczywiście systematyczny trening pozwoli na uzyskanie wymarzonej sylwetki. Osobiście sporo porad na temat żywienia wyczytałem na stronie Adamed.Expert i ta wiedza +moja motywacja = kilka kilogramów mniej. Mam nadzieję, że jeszcze więcej uda mi się schudnąć i przede wszystkim wytrwać w swoich postanowieniach.

----------


## mborowikowy

ja mogę cały dzień nic nie jeść i nawet o tym nie myślę, a jak przychodzi wieczór....

----------


## nikollka24

...to zaspokajasz zapotrzebowanie z całego dnia i to jest największy błąd! Tak to Ty nigdy wagi nie zgubisz od siebie polecam ci zajrzeć na stronę Adamed.Expert wejść i poczytać o zdrowych zasadach żywieniowych oraz przykłady diet odchudzających. Życzę powodzenia i nie podjadaj na wieczór!  :Smile:

----------


## Faustyna009

Może spróbuj błonnik w różnych postaciach, płatki jakieś przekąski które zahamują ci głód do tego czysta niegazowana woda i powinno być dobrze. Ja będąc na diecie również zażywałam naturalny spalacz tłuszczu ShapeUp możesz sobie zerknac na skład, jest zrobiony z naturalnych składników dobrze wszystkim znanych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja oprócz zdrowej diety i ruchu zaczęłam stosować suplement Fit Fast. Ma w składzie błonnik własnie, inulinę, macę, kakao, izolat białka serwatki. Pomaga schudnąć, zwiększyć masę mięśniową. Jeśli chcemy schudnąć to po prostu przyjmujemy Fit Fast zamiast posiłku. Ja tak zrobiłam i sa efekty. Kupuję go online w sklepie ziolanazdrowie.pl Mają tam inne  dobre, ziołowe preparaty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim zdaniem najlepiej skorzystać z porady dietetyka. Osobiście byłam w plusmedic.pl/ - dietetyk rozpisał mi diete zgodnie z moim i preferencjami, taka ktora bedzie doskonala dla mojego zdrowia. Super sprawa.

----------


## justa511

Oczywiście dietetyka ja również polecam, na pewno dobierze odpowiednią dietę itd. Oprócz tego bardzo dobre są też suplementy pochodzenie naturalnego np ShapeUp który pomaga w spalaniu tkanki tłuszczowej.

----------


## Szpital Pulsmed

U osób, u których różne diety lub środki farmakologiczne nie przynoszą efektów, stosujemy balon żołądkowy. To metoda leczenia otyłości, która nie wymaga zabiegu operacyjnego, ani drastycznych terapii lekami. Dzięki redukcji objętości żołądka, zmniejsza się łaknienie i wzbudzone zostaje uczucie sytości.

----------


## Lopezik

Mi bardzo pomogły suplementy, ale gdyby nie strona adamed.expert to bym nie wiedzial czym kierowac sie przy wyborze. Kompletnie bym nie wiedzial dobrze, ze sa portale na ktorych wypowiadaja sie eksperci i mozna z nich czerpac wiedze. W wolnej chwili polecam lekturke, bo warto  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A może jest tu jakiś Warszawiak i mógłby polecić jakiegoś dobrego dietetyka z Warszawy?? A może ktoś był u Pani Joannie Drygiel? Widziałam, że przyjmuje w Damianie, opinie na necia ma pozytywne i zastanawiam się czy się do niej nie zapisać. Ktoś coś więcej może o nich powiedzieć? Z gory dziękuję!

----------


## Frwafr

> Mi bardzo pomogły suplementy, ale gdyby nie strona adamed.expert to bym nie wiedzial czym kierowac sie przy wyborze. Kompletnie bym nie wiedzial dobrze, ze sa portale na ktorych wypowiadaja sie eksperci i mozna z nich czerpac wiedze. W wolnej chwili polecam lekturke, bo warto


Również bardzo lubię takie rzeczy czytać. O adamed expert już wiem od roku i również bardzo często wchodzę aby zobaczyć nowości bo warto coś więcej wiedzieć na temat własnego zdrowia.

----------


## Malwibaa

Siemię lniane, owsianki, herbata zielona  :Smile:

----------


## Jejuśka

> Również bardzo lubię takie rzeczy czytać. O adamed expert już wiem od roku i również bardzo często wchodzę aby zobaczyć nowości bo warto coś więcej wiedzieć na temat własnego zdrowia.


Również znam Adamed.Expert i artykuły które tu czytałam uświadomiły mi, że w przypadku odchudzania nie istnieje żadna droga na skróty! Żadne magiczne tabletki nie przyniosą pożądanych efektów jedynie to dieta i trening! Sprawdźcie sobie, bo warto  :Smile:

----------


## Seia

Ćwiczenia, bo dzięki ćwiczeniom jesteśmy w stanie zjeść więcej i mieć jeszcze deficyt kaloryczny  :Smile:

----------


## Damin

Może warto zakupic sobie dobra kawę wspomagająca odchudzanie. Zajrzyj na BOGACTWOKAW Każdy znjdzie coś dla siebie.

----------


## Granel

Moim zdaniem najważniejsza jest dieta. Ludzie często jedzą zwyczajnie źle. Zapominają o tym, że jedząc produkty wysoko przetworzone, z wysokim indeksem glikemicznym, tylko sobie szkodzą, bo te produkty powodują wyrzut insuliny do krwi, a co za tym idzie cukier nam szybko wzrasta, ale też szybko spada i czujemy głód.

----------


## rysiek301

Dieta i tryb życia. Bez tych zmian nic nie pomoże.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja jestem na pudełkach od wygodnadieta i ciezko mi było zrezygnować ze słodkosci choc catering zawsze ma cos slodkiego. na jednym z forum przeczytałam o tym ze dziewczyna radzila sobie z tym pijac rozne ziolka i zielona herbate. ja pije wlasnie zielona herbate, czystek i miete.

----------


## gucia

wygodna dieta, jak najbardziej, jako jedni z nielicznych dowożą posiłki na weekendy

----------


## mirella 28

oj tak, to duży plus, niestety bardzo mało cateringów wozi na weekendy, a wlasnie w weekendy czeka najwiecej pokus moim zdaniem :-)

----------


## rysiek301

> oj tak, to duży plus, niestety bardzo mało cateringów wozi na weekendy, a wlasnie w weekendy czeka najwiecej pokus moim zdaniem :-)


Pokusy czyhają wszędzie i o każdej porze ;-)

----------


## malasyrenka

u mnie waga bardzo szybko zaczela spadac jak zamowilam pudelka od wygodnadieta - niskokaloryczna. cwiczylam duzo i sama robilam posilki ale chyba cos nie wychodzilo i zdecydowalam sie na catering, efekty byly widoczne bardzo szybko. polecam wygodnadieta bardzo smaczne posilki!

----------


## Patricia Livingstone

Kto może doradzić dobremu trenerowi online w zakresie szkoleń?
 Nie możesz trenować sam.

----------


## Patricia Livingstone

Kto może doradzić dobremu trenerowi online w zakresie szkoleń? Nie możesz trenować sam.

----------


## pati!koksa

podjadanie jest najgorsze! ja tez kiedys wieczorem podjadalam ale od 2 msc zamawiam pudelka od wygodnadieta ktore sa pyszne i schudlam juz 4kg! dzieki temu ze mam te pudelka to nie chodze na zakupy i wiadomo nie mam nic w lodowce a wiec nie podjadam  :Big Grin:  i chudne!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moim zdaniem wysiłek fizyczny jest jak najbardziej wskazany oraz picie wody, co najmniej zalecane 2,5 l dziennie, ja osobiście skupiłam się na diecie i zleciłam to zadanie dietetykom z WygodnaDieta.pl, oni mi przygotowują posiłki dzięki którym chudnę, a o resztę już dbam sama, polecam

----------


## Korinka

no ja wlasnie ruch i zdrowa dieta. i udało mi się wlasnie dzięki sokom sportfood - są smaczne i na prawdę da się nimi fajnie nasycić. jestem zadowolona z nich bo udało mi się trochę zrzucić kg z tymi sokami!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zdrowa dieta! polecam WygodnaDieta.pl - mają mnóstwo diet dopasowanych do wszystkich potrzeb i preferencji  :Smile:

----------


## zygmunt.korbacki

Ja dzięki dietetykowi przyzwyczaiłam się do regularnych posiłków, polubiłam aktywność fizyczną i dzięki temu udało mi się doprowadzić swoje ciało do porządku po ciąży. Teraz już od dawna na diecie nie jestem, ale dobre nawyki zostały. Wcześniej wiele razy bezskutecznie próbowałam się odchudzać na własną rękę. Teraz wiem że to bez sensu - jak ktoś jak ja nie zna się na podstawach zbilansowanej diety, to może sobie tylko zaszkodzić. Lepiej zainwestować w zdrowie i pójść do dobrego dietetyka i postępować z jego sugestiami. Jeśli ktoś szuka takiej pomocy to mogę polecić specjalistów z poradni Przyjazny-Dietetyk. Mają gabinety w wielu miastach i możliwość diety online.

----------


## Kasjo155

Jedź pełnowartościowe posiłki, nie głodź się tylko delikatnie obniż planowane spozycie kalorii i organizm może przestanie się dopominać

----------

